# Xe 1100 outside unit



## cralx2k

My home has a xe 1100 Trane. The outside unit isn't working. Stop it today. I can heard a noise like the unit is getting power. The fan inside is not working. Thanks ~C


----------



## hvaclover

No worker left behind..:thumbsup:


----------



## jvegas

cralx2k said:


> My home has a xe 1100 Trane. The outside unit isn't working. Stop it today. I can heard a noise like the unit is getting power. The fan inside is not working. Thanks ~C


 Call a local service company :thumbsup:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

What part of "Professional HVAC Contractors Only" isn't written in English ???


----------



## nicktech

que?


----------



## cralx2k

Ok, I'd like to learn. Here http://www.ashworthcollege.edu/programs/skilled-trade/rf/ 

or here http://www.pennfoster.edu/refrigeration/ProgramOutline.html

any help? Thanks master


----------



## DuMass

cralx2k said:


> My home has a xe 1100 Trane. The outside unit isn't working. Stop it today. I can heard a noise like the unit is getting power. The fan inside is not working. Thanks ~C


If you’re an HVACR student, you most likely don’t have a home.
Even so, you would have to admit, the details given are pretty sketchy for an online diagnosis.

Stop it today…
It can heard a noise like the unit is getting power…
The fan inside is not working…
I'd like to learn…

No voltage, amperage, ambient, DB, WB temp or pressure readings…. Nothing at all….C’mon :blink:


----------



## hvaclover

nicktech said:


> que?


ROTFLMAO!!!!

Your probably right:laughing:


----------



## cralx2k

DuMass said:


> If you’re an HVACR student, you most likely don’t have a home.
> Even so, you would have to admit, the details given are pretty sketchy for an online diagnosis.
> 
> Stop it today…
> It can heard a noise like the unit is getting power…
> The fan inside is not working…
> I'd like to learn…
> 
> No voltage, amperage, ambient, DB, WB temp or pressure readings…. Nothing at all….C’mon :blink:


 * <h3>I did a better troubleshooting. The compressor hums but won’t start and the OD fan won’t start. When I moved the blades to make sure the motor isn’t stuck the motor starts working. The AC runs ok since yesterday, around the 5pm the OD Fan stop running again. I checked the connections everything looks great. I think the problem is the run capacitor (CR)*

Thanks DuMass

</h3>


----------



## hvaclover

cralx2k said:


> * <h3>I did a better troubleshooting. The compressor hums but won’t start and the OD fan won’t start. When I moved the blades to make sure the motor isn’t stuck the motor starts working. The AC runs ok since yesterday, around the 5pm the OD Fan stop running again. I checked the connections everything looks great. I think the problem is the run capacitor (CR)*
> 
> Thanks DuMass
> 
> </h3>


Please submit an American birth certificate and the name of the school you attend.


----------



## cralx2k

hvaclover said:


> Please submit an American birth certificate and the name of the school you attend.


You are funny. I like it.  I think you do not know the answer.


----------



## hvaclover

cralx2k said:


> You are funny. I like it.  I think you do not know the answer.


You are even more funny because I don't think you are a student of hvac.

Does not matter if you think I know the answer...MY air conditioner works.


----------



## cralx2k

hvaclover said:


> You are even more funny because I don't think you are a student of hvac.
> 
> Does not matter if you think I know the answer...MY air conditioner works.



I'm glad your AC is running. I'm not a student yet. I'm looking for an online class. I'm looking for these 2 places.

http://www.ashworthcollege.edu/programs/skilled-trade/rf/
http://www.pennfoster.edu/refrigeration/ProgramOutline.html

Do you know these places?


----------



## hvaclover

Then you lied in your original post.

This site is for HVAC professionals only.

Do not post again. I am reporting your infraction and you will probably be banned.

When you registered to get on this site the rules stated quite plainly you must be in an HVAC job.

Why did you lie?


----------



## cralx2k

hvaclover said:


> Then you lied in your original post.
> 
> This site is for HVAC professionals only.
> 
> Do not post again. I am reporting your infraction and you will probably be banned.
> 
> When you registered to get on this site the rules stated quite plainly you must be in an HVAC job.
> 
> Why did you lie?


I sincerely neglect. I thought I was forum about HVAC for helping not professional.


----------



## Nathan

Please post your questions on www.DIYchatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks


----------

